# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Gespierd worden met eetstoornis?

## Menace

Ik heb een eetstoornis, ik kan bijna geen gezonde dingen eten op een paar dingen na.

mijn eetpatroon is echt vreselijk maar ik wil wel graag spieren krijgen, ik ben 17 jaar nu en weeg 65kg en ben bijna 2 meter en train 3x per week bij fitniss maar krijg geen spieren, ik denk vanwege mijn eetpatroon, zijn er iets van pillen die mijn missende maaltijdden kunnen vervangen? zodat het trainen ook nut heeft!? help met mijn eetpatroon aub ik kan echt maar een paar dingen eten maarja mijn ouders willen verschillende dingen eten dus soms eet ik gewoon helemaal niks op een dag behalve brood!!! ik lust wel veel aardappels maar dan bijna geen groenten erbij, ik eet ook rijst en spaghettie zonder groenten erbij en kwa fruit lust ik alleen bananen (dit zijn voorbeelden van hoe het ongeveer is)

en dan mogen deze er niet zijn dan zal ik over moeten gaan op anabole of dergelijke maar ik hoor iedereen zeggen dat die dingen zo slecht voor je zijn, maar ik snap niet waarom, je word er alleen gespierder van toch? dat het niet helemaal natuurlijk is nouja dat maakt me niet zo uit! kan iemand me behalve helpen met mijn hoofdvraag in deze post, ook wat uitleggen over anabolen en steroide enzo want ik weet daar helemaal niks vanaf maar ze lijken me niet zo slecht hoor!


mvg,

Menace

----------


## Wendy

Wil je bepaalde dingen niet eten of kun je niet tegen bepaalde dingen oftewel heb je een speciaal dieet? Want als je gespierd wilt worden heb je toch echt goede voeding nodig. Want met weinig eten heb je de kracht niet om je in te spannen en dus spieren te kweken. Ik wil je aanraden om eerst iets te doen aan je voeding, waardoor je aan je spieren kunt werken.

----------


## Tom Jacobs

Beste Menace,

Jij moet even heel goed bedenken dat goed eten DE basis is van een gezonde leefstijl, dus ook goede ontwikkeling van het lichaam.

Als jij spieren wilt krijgen, moet je beginnen met goed eten, doe je dit niet dan krijg je ook geen spieren. En het gebruiken van annabolen, etc is ZEER slecht voor het lichaam, Zeker op 17 jarige leeftijfd.

Als je seriues graag meer spieren wilt krijgen, probeer dan gezond brood te eten (bruin, volkoren) met margarine. En dan iets van "gezond" beleg.

Een basis voor spieren "kweken" zijn ewitten. Die zitten ook masaal in de bekende eiwit shake's die bodybuilders drinken. Alleen die zijn niet gezond.
Wat je kan doen is veel eieren eten, veel mensen zeggen dat je cholesterol hiervan hoog wordt, maar dat is onzin. Bij "normaal" gebruik van eieren, 4-5 in de week zal je cholesterol gehalte zeker niet abnormaal verhogen.
Probeer je ongezonde eetgewoonte hiermee te combineren, roer eens een tomaar door de eieren heen bijvoorveeld.

Veel succes, Gr

----------

